# Show grooming



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok Who here shows and where did you learn how to groom, especially feet!! I'm learning thanks to my mentors Dian and CathyB..they have been great and I don't know what I'd do without them..Although I really need work on the feet part..that is the one part I don't know that well!! :new_shocked: 

So who here shows and where did you learn to do your grooming..especially feet.. :brownbag: 

Oh and where did you get your show dog from?

Thanks guys! Any help is appreciated!

Andrea


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well, you know my issues with the feet. But after watching Caira's feet being trimmed twice by Cathy and Amber, I actually was able to trim Lucy and Caddy's feet and NOT have them be my usual hack job.

[attachment=26509:IMG_5270.jpg]

Here is caddy from last night, she is standing a bit funny but I actually got her feet somewhat rounded. I would practice on your other dogs before working on Ace, or do what I did and not trim the feet until you can be with somebody who knows how to do it so you watch how to do it correctly. Does Ace have Caira's issues of chewing on the feet? That makes it even more challenging, LOL! to fluff up the feet and legs, I do what Cathy showed me - brush the hair up with a slicker and spray with Thick and Thicker.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Cathy is a great teacher :wub: I am planning on doing some shows with them soon so I will ask them to show me before I attempt a hack job before Ace's first show :HistericalSmiley: 

I will practice on my other "test subjects" also before touching Ace's feet. 

Looks like Caddy is happy to be your test subject!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Stacy, you really are doing a great job with your own grooming. Caddy looks wonderful. That is just the perfcet puppy cut. Do you scissor it or use combs or a blade?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Well, you know my issues with the feet. But after watching Caira's feet being trimmed twice by Cathy and Amber, I actually was able to trim Lucy and Caddy's feet and NOT have them be my usual hack job.
> 
> [attachment=26509:IMG_5270.jpg]
> 
> Here is caddy from last night, she is standing a bit funny but I actually got her feet somewhat rounded. I would practice on your other dogs before working on Ace, or do what I did and not trim the feet until you can be with somebody who knows how to do it so you watch how to do it correctly. Does Ace have Caira's issues of chewing on the feet? That makes it even more challenging, LOL! to fluff up the feet and legs, I do what Cathy showed me - brush the hair up with a slicker and spray with Thick and Thicker.[/B]



"brush the hair up with a slicker and spray with Thick and Thicker"... :smtease: :smrofl: you are a poet...

Caira looks fab - she looks like she has lots of Spunk - which I know form watching that video - she does!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Andrea -- the best way is just to watch the people at the shows. There no one out there that really teaches show grooming. Practice what you see at the shows on your non-show dogs. Feet are actually really easy once you learn how.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Stacy, you really are doing a great job with your own grooming. Caddy looks wonderful. That is just the perfcet puppy cut. Do you scissor it or use combs or a blade?[/B]


Oh thank you Marj! it is getting a little bit easier to do, I'm not doing as much of a hack and hope for the best job anymore, LOL! In this cut, I had just clipped Caddy's body with the 5fc blade, altho I have used combs before. I wanted her a bit shorter so i went with the 5fc and I just scissored her feet, haven't scissored her beard or legs in a few months. It's a bit scraggly but I always tell the hubby after I'm done that i just saved $30, because he was complaining about my new dryer, LOL. I told him that my expensive stuff is paying for itself each time I groom Lucy and Caddy at home. I wouldn't say they look great but they look somewhat presentable. 

Lynda does the BEST job grooming her Chloe and Katie. I'm so jealous!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Trial and error. A Lhasa breeder. And then poodle folks for trimming. The first dog I showed in juniors years ago was from LinLee. No longer breeding to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Andrea -- the best way is just to watch the people at the shows. There no one out there that really teaches show grooming. Practice what you see at the shows on your non-show dogs. Feet are actually really easy once you learn how.[/B]


Yes, I know I have to watch people. I am planning on going to several shows this fall and will have an opportunity to hopefully get in down then! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

